# A Realtor in Morelia Mi.???



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone know of a working Realtor in the Morelia area that will really work at finding affordable rental homes? I just can not believe how many agents I have talked to that just will not work. I meet with them and they say ya ya ya and then show not one house to me. I call on rental houses that have their numbers and no one calls back. I need someone who will work with me and show me properties. Anyone have a number and a name ???


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Not sure that "realtors" make much money "finding" affordable rental homes for people. 



surfrider said:


> Does anyone know of a working Realtor in the Morelia area that will really work at finding affordable rental homes? I just can not believe how many agents I have talked to that just will not work. I meet with them and they say ya ya ya and then show not one house to me. I call on rental houses that have their numbers and no one calls back. I need someone who will work with me and show me properties. Anyone have a number and a name ???


WashDC/SMA


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surfrider said:


> Does anyone know of a working Realtor in the Morelia area that will really work at finding affordable rental homes? I just can not believe how many agents I have talked to that just will not work. I meet with them and they say ya ya ya and then show not one house to me. I call on rental houses that have their numbers and no one calls back. I need someone who will work with me and show me properties. Anyone have a number and a name ???


You will get better deals on rental without a realtor. Pick a neighborhood you want to live in. Then walk or drive around and call the numbers posted on the houses for rent. That is the traditional approach and more cost effective. If you are not in Morelia, book a hotel to stay in for a week or two while you look for longer term space.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes I have come to that conclusion myself. I just thought - maybe some Realtor had lots of rentals of his/her own and - so on and so on. But the feet to the street works for me. thanks.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Network with ExPats, either in person or on the 2 Yahoo Groups. They post about weekly or monthly get togethers


----------

